# Glass sliding doors for enclosure????



## MissFord (May 5, 2011)

My enclosure will be roughly 1200h x 1000 w. Have got a few quotes but they are asking for way too much. Is there an easy way to do this my self with little cost?


----------



## pepsi111 (May 5, 2011)

hey mate o would probably try a hinged door =] 
but if you want sliding glass door - go to bunnings and get a set of glass tracks there $26.50 then ask around glass cutters and get quotes for 5mm glass i think my cheapes was 20 a pannell as im making 5 4ft,2ft,2ft's =]
hope it helps


----------



## wokka (May 5, 2011)

I think 5mm glass would be tempting fate for a 1000 x 1200mm cage. I would use 6.8mm laminated which you can often pick up secondhand as it is used in shopfront windows.


----------



## KingSirloin (May 5, 2011)

Even if you got them free, that size in glass would be '*extremely*' heavy and difficult to slide on plastic tracks. You could go for metal tracks with roller bearings, but you'd be looking at even more $$$ still. Perspex would be a lighter option, although it's not really any cheaper than glass, and also has some degree of flex over that size.


----------



## Banjo (May 5, 2011)

I get my glass cut at a place in Kingston, I have been using 6mm toughened glass polished edges with plastic tracks to suit the glass and my enclosures are 1000 x 1200 and my glass panels are roughly 600 x 800, they work a treat. 
I have pm you the address and phone number of the glass cutters.
Banjo


----------



## MissFord (May 5, 2011)

Thanks guys, 400 for 5mm glass on rollers, a lock in the middle and little round metal sliding things for fingers to open and close. Mabey that's the best for the size of my enclosure then. I'll go ask at bunnings as well thanks for the input!!!

Cheers Banjo


----------



## Banjo (May 5, 2011)

For handles on glass I use some thin metal sheeting which I press up in the vice so that it is pressed into sort of z shape which I silicon to the edge of the glass, cheap and works well.


----------



## AirCooled (May 5, 2011)

Hi MissFord,I am doing a DIY enclosure and I found near Yatala Pies a very good,helpful Glass place.They suggest 4mm. Two pieces fixed/not sliding approx 880mm x 660 mm each around total $160 fitted.They can custom make whatever you want toughened,etc.I can PM their number?


----------



## fugawi (May 5, 2011)

Do you know anyone that works for O'Briens.........under the counter job, cash in hand.


----------



## MissFord (May 5, 2011)

Shaun! Pm me Plz, i like the sounds of that place also a good reason to stop in and grab a yatala pie


----------



## AirCooled (May 5, 2011)

Gotta love Yatala Pies,also not far from Yatala drive in,last in Qld


----------



## MissFord (May 5, 2011)

That would be handy fugawi, no I don't... Do you haha;P

Ok so I decided on 1 door On hinges, slim border with glass will be easy to make at home (I have 2 brothers that are chippies), cheap and easily removeable for thatsport!! Perfect!!!


----------



## Virides (May 6, 2011)

wokka said:


> I think 5mm glass would be tempting fate for a 1000 x 1200mm cage. I would use 6.8mm laminated which you can often pick up secondhand as it is used in shopfront windows.



Laminated glass needs to be sealed on all edges because if water or moisture laden air comes in contact, it will delaminate the glass panels.

Also toughened glass is only strongest perpendicular to the face, but on the edge which is taking the force when closing has the potential to shatter.


----------



## Morfias (May 8, 2011)

pepsi111 said:


> hey mate o would probably try a hinged door =]
> but if you want sliding glass door - go to bunnings and get a set of glass tracks there $26.50 then ask around glass cutters and get quotes for 5mm glass i think my cheapes was 20 a pannell as im making 5 4ft,2ft,2ft's =]
> hope it helps



Went to buntings today and went through the while place with a guy who worked there and no glass tracks :-( can anyone suggest another place ??


----------



## Jackrabbit (May 8, 2011)

Morfias said:


> Went to buntings today and went through the while place with a guy who worked there and no glass tracks :-( can anyone suggest another place ??


 
I couldn't find any when I went to Bunnings either but then I had it explained to me where they are. Assuming all Bunnings are categorised the same, look in the isle where the hinges etc are. when I looked harder I found what I was after. It wasn't immediately obvious they were there and the staff had no idea. at my Bunning in Artarmon they were in isle 2.

Good luck.


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (May 13, 2011)

MissFord said:


> My enclosure will be roughly 1200h x 1000 w. Have got a few quotes but they are asking for way too much. Is there an easy way to do this my self with little cost?


 how much did they quote you?


----------



## MissFord (May 14, 2011)

$400.


----------



## Amature (May 15, 2011)

i payed $104 for sliding glass doors for 1600x595 and 4mm glass and got tracks aswell from a small glass place in coffs harbour


----------



## porks (Jun 7, 2011)

my local tip (dump) sells secondhand doors and windows most of the items are dirt cheap like $50-$100 for a full glass sliding door 
getting it cut to size wouldent be overly expencive 
Just a thought


----------



## MissFord (Jun 8, 2011)

Lol sweet! I'll check out the tips.


----------



## Bez84 (Jun 8, 2011)

porks said:


> my local tip (dump) sells secondhand doors and windows most of the items are dirt cheap like $50-$100 for a full glass sliding door
> getting it cut to size wouldent be overly expencive
> Just a thought


 
If i ever built my own large enclosure id do this, get a sliding glass door from tip or somewhere cheap such as a tender centre or wreckers and build the enclosure to fit the sliding glass door or window..


----------

